# My public land buck



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

With the weather being so hot,I really hadn't been to serious about hunting yet. Weather changed and I got pumped and when he came by on my second day in my stand I couldn't pass him up. 
Noble county






















Now I can concentrate on winning the FALL BRAWL!!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Love his snout and chocolate rack. Congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That is one dandy public land buck! Congrats!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice deer. I love hunting public land,get some use out of are tax dollars. Some people never even get a deer that nice on private land.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice deer, congratulations. 
I'm glad dugworm said something about the rack color because I kept thinking that something looked different but I couldn't figure it out. Always nice to see the variations in racks. Good Job!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Hunt a small spot that I found grouse hunting back in the '80s when there were grouse and not many deer. Now they've swapped places. The quality of deer has been steadily rising too!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Is that aep land


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great buck whether private or public land !! Love the chocolate rack, too. Congrats


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

mmtchell said:


> Is that aep land


It's part of the MWCD


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! That's a beautiful rack! I've hunted a part of the MWCD for 20 years and I've only seen a rack that big twice! Both times I got busted.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome public land buck. congrats on a successful hunt.
sherman


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome buck , love the chocolate racks !!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Great looking buck! nice work!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Love the chocolate rack!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Dropped him at the taxidermist on Friday. 
SE ohio doesn't get the pressure it once did- at least what I see-and most of it is bow hunters now. Back years ago you couldn't find a spot that didn't have guys in it. Hardly any gunhunters nowadays


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a nice public buck. Getting it done on public is a special thing.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Nice buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As others...the chocolate rack is neat. 
Congrats on an excellent buck!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

[QUOTE="threeten, post: 2378104, member: 48454"
SE ohio doesn't get the pressure it once did- at least what I see-and most of it is bow hunters now. Back years ago you couldn't find a spot that didn't have guys in it. Hardly any gunhunters nowadays[/QUOTE]

Have to take these words back guys. 
Sent a friend to the spot I hunted and it had four guys in that small spot. 
One cabin owner saw that deer in my truck and must have rung the bell. It gets hunted through the year but not from that spot. Just kinda funny the way things play out


----------

